# Liquid GW1516  =  Exercise in a Bottle!



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

This compound is revolutionizing our research. The moniker ?Exercise in a Bottle? suits this research compound perfectly. Just to clarify this often mislabeled or misunderstood compound. It is not a peptide, nor is it a SARM, it is a liquid research chemical.

		Upon administration of Liquid GW1516 to our research subjects multiple effects take place. First off it acts as a peroxisome proliferator activated receptor modulator (PPARM). PPARM?s are proteins which are responsible for triggering specific genetic transcriptions. The genes affected are largely expressed in adipose tissue (body fat).  The result of this expression plays heavily in what the body metabolizes for fuel. ie: Carbohydrates, body fat, proteins. The main effect is this genetic expression shift the metabolism of body fat as the primary source of fuel or energy.

		Secondly it activates AMP-activated protein kinase. AMPk is an enzyme that plays a key role in cellular energy expenditure. It is expressed greatly in skeletal muscle. It regulates fatty acid metabolism, inhibits cholesterol uptake, and promotes glucose uptake to muscle cells. It also plays a role in the regulation of the secretion of insulin.

		So let?s look at the cumulative effects of these 2 primary pathways of action. The research subject shifts its primary source of energy from carbohydrates to body fat. The cellular energy expenditure increases (increase in basal metabolic rate). The metabolism of fatty acids increases and the lipid profile (cholesterol) improves. Glucose is shuttled to the muscles promoting muscle growth. Insulin, the most anabolic of all hormones, is released. 

		Very quickly one can see the amazing impact Liquid GW1516 would have on a research subject. The loss of body fat, increase in muscle tissue, improved cholesterol profile, and dramatic change in body composition really does justify it being called exercise in a bottle.

		This astounding compound may very well revolutionize the way we do our research, as well as the results of said research.  This is not one researchers want to miss out on!

Check it out >> Liquid GW1516 30mL 5mg/mL or Liquid GW1516 60mL 5mg/mL


Refs:
			*Berger J, Moller DE (2002). "The mechanisms of action of PPARs". Annu. Rev. Med. 53: 409?35. 				doi:10.1146/annurev.med.53.082901.104018. PMID 11818483
			*Issemann I, Green S (1990). "Activation of a member of the steroid hormone receptor 					superfamily by peroxisome proliferators". Nature 347 (6294): 645?50. doi:10.1038/347645a0.  				2129546
			*Narkar VA, Downes M, Yu RT, Embler E, Wang Y-X, Banayo E, Mihaylova MM, Nelson MC, Zou Y, 				H, Kang H, Shaw RJ,2 Evans RM (August 2008). "AMPK and PPARδ Agonists Are Exercise Mimetics"				Cell 134 (3): 1?11. doi:10.1016/j.cell.2008.06.051. PMC 2706130. PMID 1867480
			*Barish GD, Narkar VA, Evans RM (March 2006). "PPAR delta: a dagger in the heart of the 				metabolic syndrome". J. Clin. Invest. 116 (3): 590?7. doi:10.1172/JCI27955. PMC 1386117. PMID 				16511591
			*Uwe Dressel, Tamara L. Allen, Jyotsna B. Pippal, Paul R. Rohde, Patrick Lau, and George E. O. 				Musc (2003)"The Peroxisome Proliferator-Activated Receptor β/δ Agonist, GW501516, Regulates 				the Expression of Genes Involved in Lipid Catabolism and Energy Uncoupling in Skeletal Muscle 				Cells". Molecular Endocrinology (17): 2477?93. doi:10.1210/me.2003-015. PMID 14525954



Liquid GW1516 30mL 5mg/mL or Liquid GW1516 60mL 5mg/mL


----------



## oufinny (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds great, now to see how people respond to it. Might be worth adding in at the end of a cycle to keep losing fat and maintain gains Ina research subject.


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

Liquid GW1516 Continued...

		Here at CEM we work hard to provide you with the latest information and facts regarding our products. I am sure you have seen our product write ups demonstrating this. This particular information is with regards to the exciting new compound GW1516.

		GW1516 is aptly referred to as "exercise in a bottle". This is likely due to the fact that its administration affects the same metabolic pathways as exercise itself! The benefits in this regard are increased fat loss and improved endurance. From a health perspective it lowers bad cholesterol and improves good cholesterol, it increases insulin sensitivity, reduces the markers for cardiovascular disease, and has been researched in the treatment of pre diabetes.

		At CEM our product research never stops. As we continued research on this amazing compound we discovered some data showing a very uncommon, infrequently occurring, side effect in research subjects. In a small number of studies a small increase in the chance of the development of stomach polyps was observed when research subjects were administered a PRAR Modulator (GW 1516 is also a PRAR Modulator). While the studies weren?t necessarily on GW, but a PRAR Modulator, we still felt the need to research further for our customers. So we did.

		What did we find? Well we found with further research that the administration of a COX2 Inhibitor essentially eliminated this side effect. COX2 inhibitors come in various forms; a prescription example would be the drug rofecoxib. COX2 Inhibitors are a form of non-steroidal anti-inflammatory compound. The issue with prescription COX2 inhibitors is they come combined with other anti-inflammatory drugs that have undesirable side effects themselves. What was most desirable was a readily available COX2 inhibitor that did not contain these other compounds. Well one of the most affordable, readily available supplements on the market fits the bill perfectly. The supplement Tribulus Terrestris is a very effective COX2 inhibitor.

		What can one take from this? Well GW1516 is truly an amazing compound. While the likelihood of the above mentioned side effect is low?  We here at CEM felt in all due diligence that it needed to be mentioned and an easily available preventative measure need be demonstrated.  So if the rare side effect concerns you we hope you found the above information useful to your research.


		Refs:
*Silverstein FE, Faich G, Goldstein JL, et al. (September 2000). "Gastrointestinal toxicity with celecoxib vs nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs for osteoarthritis and rheumatoid arthritis: the CLASS study: A randomized controlled trial. Celecoxib Long-term Arthritis Safety Study". JAMA 284 (10): 1247?55. doi:10.1001/jama.284.10.1247. PMID 10979111
*Lipid effects of peroxisome proliferator-activated receptor-δ agonist GW501516 in subjects with low high-density lipoprotein cholesterol: characteristics of metabolic syndrome. Olson EJ, Pearce GL, Jones NP, Sprecher DL. Lipid effects of peroxisome pr... [Arterioscler Thromb Vasc Biol. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
*Metabolic remodeling agents show beneficial effects in the dystrophin-deficient mdx mouse model.Jahnke VE, Van Der Meulen JH, Johnston HK, Ghimbovschi S, Partridge T, Hoffman EP, Nagaraju K. Metabolic remodeling agents show beneficial ef... [Skelet Muscle. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI
*Berger J, Moller DE (2002). "The mechanisms of action of PPARs". Annu. Rev. Med. 53: 409?35. doi:10.1146/annurev.med.53.082901.104018. PMID 11818483
* Peroxisome proliferator-activated receptors, metabolic syndrome and cardiovascular disease. Salman Azhar  Future Cardiol. 2010 September; 6(5): 657?691. doi:  10.2217/fca.10.86 PMCID: PMC3246744 NIHMSID: NIHMS345357
* Evaluation of natural products on inhibition of inducible cyclooxygenase (COX-2) and nitric oxide synthase (iNOS) in cultured mouse macrophage cells. Hong CH, Hur SK, Oh OJ, Kim SS, Nam KA, Lee SK  Department of Pharmacy, College of Pharmacy, Ewha Womans University, 11-1 Daehyun-dong, Seodaemun-ku, 120-750, Seoul, South Korea Journal of ethnopharmacology 83:1-2 2002 Nov pg 153-9 PMID 12413723


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts for promotions, sales, and articles.
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/ Get 50 points free
*


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 12, 2013)

*Sign up for our newsletter to get up-to-date sales, promotions, and articles. https://www.cemproducts.com/customer/account/create/
*


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 22, 2013)

*-International shipping
-Made in the USA
-Products are for research only and not human consumption*


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 29, 2013)

*Follow us on twitter @cemproducts, mention us, and get a promocode to go along with the current sale.
*


----------



## trapsbrah (Mar 30, 2013)

Would like to see someone try it on some rats : D


----------



## Bl@ck0ut (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow... this compound is VERY tempting indeed.  Be curious to see if there is any feedback and/or literature in regard to potential effects on hunger/satiety...

...my lab rat has some very unique genes, and if this compound is anything like T3, the amazing metabolic effects are unfortunately sabotaged by the ravenous/painful hunger... on the flip side, the rat has a history of being able to SLASH calorie intake (due to virtual elimination of hunger) while on peptides (Ipa/Mod-GRF, and GHRP-2/CJC-1295, etc.)... compounds that typically have the opposite effect!  Atypical responses like this sure make it hard sometimes to plan for experiments!


----------



## StanG (May 3, 2013)

So any input? Im going to be using something to cut..will be looking for feedback on a few diff products. Anybody have experience with this one?


----------

